

DePaul University In Chicago To Offer Twitter 101 Course - Freebytes
http://www.wbbm780.com/Twitter-101--course-at-Depaul/5124492

======
pbhjpbhj
Bad title, as ever, it's a course in use of various "citizen journalist"
sources discussing ways to verify stories, etc.. Twitter is mentioned as one
possible source however.

